# What is the newest and oldest bike in your collection?



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

As far as collectable bikes go. Not talking about your MTB or Carbon Road bike here, just what most would consider "collectable". I have a one off Bruce Gordon from back in the day's when he was building them here in Eugene, but I don't count that one. I had a TOC bike but sold it since I couldn't afford to do it justice. Oldest now, 34 Elgin and newest mid 55 Schwinn. The vast majority of what I have are late 40's to mid 50's with the exception of a 66 or 67 Raleigh Sprite 5 speed.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 21, 2019)

Oldest is ‘32 Simmons Banner Motorbike, newest is ‘68 Schwinn Speedster.


----------



## David T (Jul 21, 2019)

(3) 1887 Highwheels      1898 Belvidere tandem


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2019)

1898 Gormully and Jeffery





1946 Rollfast


----------



## blackhawknj (Jul 21, 2019)

English 3-speeds.
Oldest: 1954 Rudge with working Dynohub
Newest: 1978 Raleigh Tourist


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2019)

1887 Columbia Light Roadster.
1970 Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 21, 2019)

1934 Schwinn B 10 e   /   1934 Hawthorne Flyer   AND    1964 Sears Spaceliner / 1964 Western Flyer " Strato Flyer "      just coincidence  the years matched up


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

My oldest is a pre war hiawatha ballooner and my newest is a 90's schwinn corvette. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2019)

A crusty 1933 Schwinn Lawlor's B10 and a 1953 Wasp.












www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> A crusty 1933 Schwinn Lawlor's B10 and a 1953 Wasp.
> View attachment 1034035
> 
> View attachment 1034034
> ...



I love the miss  matched wheels and tires on your B-10. Looks like some of my parts bike builds. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin. Wasp is pretty nice too.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I love the miss  matched wheels and tires on your B-10. Looks like some of my parts bike builds. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin. Wasp is pretty nice too.



Thank you! I like it too!

I've had the Wasp for 25 years. I've scratched and dented it a lot riding it, but it's still in great shape. Barry


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you! I like it too!
> 
> I've ad the Wasp for 25 years. I've scratched and dented it a lot riding it, but it's still in great shape. Barry



That's like the 54 hornet i picked up a while back. Lots of rusty patina. I v'e painted the truss rods and the seat under carriage and replaced the blowen out tires with a pair of columbia superb white wall brick tires, But every thing else is just the way i bought it, crusty seat and all. Razin.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

I gots me a 54 wasp



I was always told 54 was the first year for the wasp. 

Your's is purdy!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I gots me a 54 waspView attachment 1034060
> I was always told 54 was the first year for the wasp.
> 
> Your's is purdy!



Nice Wasp, Dave. I'm not to up on the wasps. I know that 52 was the first year for the hornet, so you could very well be right. Ride O. Razin. P.S. Wish i had that springer fork on mine. Enjoy.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice Wasp, Dave. I'm not to up on the wasps. I know that 52 was the first year for the hornet, so you could very well be right. Ride O. Razin. P.S. Wish i had that springer fork on mine. Enjoy.



Scored this on craigslist several years back. Woman bought it new. As well as the springer, check out the high flange front hub and 105 guage double butted spokes! This thing is HEAVY duty!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

Heavy duty HELL, That things built like a Ford SUPER DUTY truck!!! Razin.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2019)

1935 Elgin Bluebird - 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 22, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I gots me a 54 waspView attachment 1034060
> I was always told 54 was the first year for the wasp.
> 
> Your's is purdy!



Cool! I wish my came springer, I like that!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2019)

1860 bone shaker...1952 hetchins projects of course...lol


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2019)

*Newest ….. 1935 Shelby-Built King B.*

*



*


*Oldest ….. 1901 Hendee-Built Indian - Special Racer.*


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2019)

Oldest: 1891 G&J Rambler
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1891-rambler-project.123290/
Newest: 1948 Schwinn WZ


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2019)

Oldest: 1895 Columbia
Newest:1953 Colson


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 23, 2019)

1910ish Peerless and 2018 Raleigh Preston


 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Oldest--1898 Schwinn The World Model 22




Newest--1970 Schwinn Cotton Picker




...and a whole bunch of stuff in between!


----------



## TieDye (Jul 23, 2019)

We have a 1937 Peerless, all the way up to a 1961 J.C. Higgins.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 23, 2019)

My oldest are my 1955 Huffy’s. My newest is a 1991 Western Flyer.

At one time, my oldest bike was a 1947 Hawthorne but I never got around to that restoration.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 23, 2019)

Oldest is a 19?? Shelby traveler newest is a 1979 schwinn continental custom or maybe its called a fixie??


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 23, 2019)

Here they be


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't no how to say this without being negative, which is something that I strive not to do, but, that girl is beyond homely. If there was ever a postage child for a part out, this is it. The first one is a real beauty, however.


----------



## ranman (Jul 23, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> As far as collectable bikes go. Not talking about your MTB or Carbon Road bike here, just what most would consider "collectable". I have a one off Bruce Gordon from back in the day's when he was building them here in Eugene, but I don't count that one. I had a TOC bike but sold it since I couldn't afford to do it justice. Oldest now, 34 Elgin and newest mid 55 Schwinn. The vast majority of what I have are late 40's to mid 50's with the exception of a 66 or 67 Raleigh Sprite 5 speed.



1901 Cleveland and 1952 Colson


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 23, 2019)

Oldest - Circa 1869-70 Velocipede (maker unknown




Newest - Circa 1905 _Pennsylvania _by Roth Cycle Works (Erie PA


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 23, 2019)

Old, 1881 Columbia Standard. This is an open head ordinary. 







The spoke nipple at the rim had not yet been figured out.



Early mushroom mounting step.



New. 1965 Raleigh DL1. This bike goes back to the early days of the twentieth century. 


The Chinese have copied this British icon and the have produced more bikes than Toyota and Honda cars combined. The Chinese version in called the Flying Pigeon. 




It's got rod actuated brakes and 3-speeds. It's a wonderful ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 23, 2019)

1946 Schwinn DX and a 60 Schwinn _RACER. _

_

_


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 27, 2019)

61 corvette 5-speed purchased new for a paper route oldest is a 1897 eldredge special


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 27, 2019)

Hobo Bill said:


> 61 corvette 5-speed purchased new for a paper route oldest is a 1897 eldredge special
> 
> View attachment 1036675
> 
> View attachment 1036676



You have had that bike since new??? Dang! Way to hang on to a bike!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 27, 2019)

my newest is actually my oldest, well as in that I bought it new when I got out of high school in 1978, and there is not much stock about it now.

1978 Huffy Good Vibrations (could be the only one of it's kind rolling on Lobdell hoops and New Departure hubs.




it looked like this when I got it 41 years ago.




Now the Huffy isn't really a collectible bicycle, it just has a permanent spot because I still have it, and it has been stole twice, only to come back home both times.

The newest collectible would be my 1963 Otasco Flying O Lancer.







then my actual oldest in age is either my 1929 Westfield GJ-1 Roadster or my 1920's Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer, as it is really hard to nail down a date the Pierce's, it is what it is.










All of my bikes are ridden regularly.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 27, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> my newest is actually my oldest, well as in that I bought it new when I got out of high school in 1978, and there is not much stock about it now.
> 
> 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations (could be the only one of it's kind rolling on Lobdell hoops and New Departure hubs.
> View attachment 1036780
> ...



I dig the 63. Im a 63 and that bike has cosmic class!


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 27, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> my newest is actually my oldest, well as in that I bought it new when I got out of high school in 1978, and there is not much stock about it now.
> 
> 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations (could be the only one of it's kind rolling on Lobdell hoops and New Departure hubs.
> View attachment 1036780
> ...



Amazing that it got jacked TWICE and you still have it! Thumbs way up...


----------



## Rollo (Jul 27, 2019)

.... '35 Colson Flyer ... '57 Monark Silver King Coupe deVille ...


----------



## iceman (Jul 27, 2019)

1905 James with 2speed bottom bracket and a 2017 Columbia


----------



## Floyd (Jul 28, 2019)

A pair of 1936s are my oldies. A 1981 Mongoose replicates the days of my youth!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 28, 2019)

Oldest : 1891 Singer "The Singer"
Newest : 1981 Norco Spitfire X-24 NOS BMX


----------



## Bikebones (Jul 28, 2019)

Oldest is my 1897 hercules... wood wheels and bars, newest voodoo single 1990,s..........


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 28, 2019)

Oldest might be one of my unknowns, such as a twin truss or double top bar, estimated at ~1915; or some GWM's.
Newest is likely a ~2010 Worksman industrial newsboy, or an uninvestigated white Trek dropped-off at my residence.


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2019)

1911 girls wood rim Elgin and an 80's Schwinn Klunker 5................................


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 28, 2019)

prob these two are the oldest and the newest is






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikecuda (May 13, 2021)

mazdaflyer said:


> 1910ish Peerless and 2018 Raleigh Preston
> View attachment 1034729 View attachment 1034730
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@mazdaflyer   What paint color and source did you use on the Peerless green bike.  I have one.  love that color.


----------



## comet (May 13, 2021)

1895 Gormully and Jeffries Rambler Model 12
2010 Trek District with belt drive


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 13, 2021)

Newest: 2012 Nirve Viva Las Vegas Rockabilly Weekend.




Oldest: 1911 Iver Johnson Racer


----------



## mikecuda (May 14, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Newest: 2012 Nirve Viva Las Vegas Rockabilly Weekend.View attachment 1411253
> 
> Oldest: 1911 Iver Johnson Racer
> View attachment 1411256



Stunning.          Here is mine.......I'm building for my personal collection.


----------



## ozzie (May 14, 2021)

1936 BFG Streamline ratbike and 2012 Mongoose Kos Kruiser in raw cromo finish.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

The oldest in my collection is the 1869 Wood Brothers velocipede.



You can read more about these on Glenn's website at: https://velocipedegallery.com/blog/wood-brothers-velocipede-594-596-broadway-nyc-1869

The newest in the collection is a carbon fiber Lemond Tete de Course I personally received from Greg via an art trade.  It rides like a bat out of hell!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2022)

My 1936 Wards Hawthorne ( few custom touches) Aluminum Airlow, and my 1980's BRC Custom Beach Cruiser.


----------

